# Which of your bags do you NOT use & why?



## pinkboudoir

I am sure many of us favour one bag over the others or favour some bag over others. There could probably be 1 or 2 bags in our collection we don't ever use but feel a need to keep within the family or bags we use but have put in storage for a long time coz we just don't feel it enough to want to use it. So which bags & why?

I shall go first;

1.* PH Darling* - love the colour & I have a PH 3Zip which I use a lot. I love this bag but cannot bear to use it. 
2. *Wine Mini B* - have no occassion to want to use it yet. 

Of all my bags, the above are those I never use. I hope by writing this, I will remind myself to actually use them.


----------



## Fashion1

Good thread! I would say mine are:

1. Capri Belle
2. Simone in Rose
3. Fawn MAB

The clutches i just don't use much, but I'm still keeping them! Fawn MAB slipped through the rotation for some reason, but now I am going to wear it tomorrow!! The leather is so amazing.


----------



## knasarae

Lol, I have a few MACs I haven't used....probably because I have 11 (and another on preorder ).  I've thought about downsizing.....but that's as far as I've gotten, lmao!


Also for some reason...though green is my favorite color....I don't carry my Leaf or Seafoam Mini Nikki's that much.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Cool thread! There's only one RM I own that doesn't get it's fair share of use and that is:

amber/cloud gray MAM (my lovely hubby gave it to me, but it's just too small for me) 

My others that do get use are: 

3 MACS (black haze 3zip, teal 3zip, grape) 
2 Nikkis (chocolate and almond stud) 
1 MAB (dove gray/neon yellow)


----------



## loveuga

Great thread!

I've got two Nikkis that I've never used, other than take out of dust bags for photos:

1. "Emerald" Nikki from Hautelook sale
2. Concord Nikki - I love the color of Concord but the siggy hardware on Nikki KILLS me, so I can't bring myself to use her.  I know, I'm horrible.


----------



## pinkboudoir

*Fashion1*, Fawn is GORGEOUS, am glad this thread is making you use it tomorrow. In fact after I posted this thread, I thought I shoudl wear my Wine Mini B tomorrow too.

*knas*, You not only love greens , they WORK so well on you. Maybe it's green dot doing? That is probably a contender to other greens in your collection.


----------



## nazaluke

This thread is a good idea, but it makes me sad to think of the beautiful bags I never use such as *Sage* and *Ruby* Mattie, *Old School Chocolate* MAB and *Bomar's Deep Red* MAB. I keep telling myself I will use them, but my Nikkis always get chosen first.


----------



## massr0mantic

1. Capri Belle - I just don't use clutches that often.
2. Malibu Pouchette - I feel like this is more of a seasonal bag, so it'll get more use in the spring/summer but not much lately


----------



## gr8ful1

1. Purple Patent Rose Clutch
2. Eggplant/Pewter No Strings Clutch
3. Jammin Purple MAC (I love the color, but would prefer silver to gold)
4. Noir MAC w/ silver hw (IDK Y)


----------



## klj

The only RM I've purchased and never used..sadly..(sold it) was my BH mini B and it was soley because of the gold hw...I LOVED the bag..couldn't do the shiny gold.
I'll be getting the SW black mini B with silver to take its place though..


----------



## xlana

Am I in the minority? I feel like I use all my bags equally, but then again, my collection isn't that big so I'm able to give each purse a good amount of use, lol.


----------



## lccsue

I barely ever use my dark grey mattie - it just seems such a drab colour next to PH, Teal and the rest of the gang.


----------



## TXGirlie

geez the only ones I remember not using are the chocolate mab and latte matinee. There are more that don't make it into the rotation often enough too...


----------



## MrsShoeGal

I don;t use my brown croc devote anymore all my bags are in heavy rotation except have never used my plum mini nikki.


----------



## MAGJES

loveuga said:


> Great thread!
> 
> I've got two Nikkis that I've never used, other than take out of dust bags for photos:
> 
> 1. "Emerald" Nikki from Hautelook sale
> 2. Concord Nikki - I love the color of Concord but the siggy hardware on Nikki KILLS me, so I can't bring myself to use her.  I know, I'm horrible.


You have *the* CONCORD???  

I didn't know this??  

Sneaky little *Love*.... POST pics pretty please!!


----------



## MAGJES

Bags I don't use:  
*Grape Studded MAM *- Love to look at her - my DD loves her and always talks me into keeping her around!
*Magenta Croc MAM *- love the POP of color but I just don't really use her - Last time I carried her I broke some ribs so ....bad memories I guess.
*Latte Matinee* - Don't know why I don't - I love her!!
*Lapis Nikki *- Again - don't know why - maybe tomorrow!


----------



## themandy

My collection is small, so it's not hard to use all of them. The only one that hasn't been used yet is my MAC, but I just got it yesterday.


----------



## pinkboudoir

MAGJES said:


> Bags I don't use:
> *Grape Studded MAM *- Love to look at her - my DD loves her and always talks me into keeping her around!
> *Magenta Croc MAM *- love the POP of color but I just don't really use her - Last time I carried her I broke some ribs so ....bad memories I guess.
> *Latte Matinee* - Don't know why I don't - I love her!!
> *Lapis Nikki *- Again - don't know why - maybe tomorrow!



Oh no Mag! What happend to your broken ribs?

Maybe you should transfer your Grape Studded MAM to your DD. She sure sounds like she would use it.

Latte is a gorgeous shade & glad you are thinking of using Lapis tomorrow.


----------



## thedseer

MAGJES said:


> Bags I don't use:
> *Grape Studded MAM *- Love to look at her - my DD loves her and always talks me into keeping her around!
> *Magenta Croc MAM *- love the POP of color but I just don't really use her - Last time I carried her I broke some ribs so ....bad memories I guess.
> *Latte Matinee* - Don't know why I don't - I love her!!
> *Lapis Nikki *- Again - don't know why - maybe tomorrow!



your magenta croc mam is so pretty! very striking.


----------



## pinkboudoir

loveuga said:


> Great thread!
> 
> I've got two Nikkis that I've never used, other than take out of dust bags for photos:
> 
> 1. "Emerald" Nikki from Hautelook sale
> 2. Concord Nikki - I love the color of Concord but the siggy hardware on Nikki KILLS me, so I can't bring myself to use her.  I know, I'm horrible.



Concord leather is a crumbly mess of a GORGEOUS leather. Pity it is in storage. Get RM to change the HW for you? Can that be done?


----------



## lvdreamer

Okay, for me, I rarely use:

1. *Glazed Espresso Matinee* -- My second RM and I adore GE leather and so could probably never get rid of it, but I'm not a huge fan of the style (*ducks*)

2. *Cobalt MAM* -- A gorgeous blue, but it's a bit bright for me as I tend to like darker blues and so I just usually pick out a different blue bag when I want a blue purse that day

3. *Jammin Purple MAM* -- It's pretty, but for some reason, it's never become one of my staple bags in heavy rotation

4. *Burgundy Mini B* -- I love the Mini B style, but I carry lots back and forth to work and I pretty much live at work, so I have little time to use this bag, but it makes my closet look gorgeous


----------



## chunkylover53

Black roadie with gold studs- it doesn't feel right. And it sits at my widest part (I'm pear-shaped) which is not super flattering. It's still a cool bag though; I like just looking at it!


----------



## kkiimm

lccsue said:


> I barely ever use my dark grey mattie - it just seems such a drab colour next to PH, Teal and the rest of the gang.


Aww I love gray! I just bought a Dark Gray Mattie today actually.. I'm super psyched because I've always wanted one.

I'd say that my FIG Nikki gets the least use.. I love it but I hate to rifle around in it to find things.

I had a Black Patent Quilted MAC which sat unused for monthsss but I sold that recently. I'm currently using the Metallic Blue MAC which makes me think that I should stick to smaller bags.


----------



## kat25

My Wine Mini Nikki. I keep thinking I will sell it and somehow that keeps me from using it, but then everytime I take it out and think I've decided to sell it, I realize I love it and want to keep it. I've been using my cloud gray nikki and black mini nikki instead.


----------



## Bibibabubi

My Coffee MAB. It looks so beautiful that I almost didn't dare to use her. 

Used her a couple of times... must remind myself to use it more.


----------



## GirlFriday

Yellow mini nikki - I love the color. It's the perfect neutral yellow, but I always think another purse will fit my outfit better.

Scarlett mini nikki - used this A LOT at first, but ever since I got my wine nikki, I don't use the scarlett that much.  I should use it more often.


----------



## MissFluffyCat

I don't get much use out of:

Peacock mini Nikki, it's not the slight rain spots on it,... but the color is very close to Teal & I use my Teal bag instead.

Mint mini Nikki, I just love the mint color, but the leather quality is just bad, blotchy & with dark markings from nowhere...


----------



## pinkboudoir

Bibibabubi said:


> My Coffee MAB. It looks so beautiful that I almost didn't dare to use her.
> 
> Used her a couple of times... must remind myself to use it more.



That's how I feel about some bags that I have had almost a year(non RM). My new PH darling...that's the one I feel the same about.


----------



## vic413

I hardly use my FIG MAB & my Dusty Matinee. Now that I've become a MAC girl, these just seem too big.

But they look pretty on my shelves!


----------



## katlun

my expresso MAM I just don't use the bag and thinking of dying it now to a color I will use

haven't used yet my wine Nikki but then again I just got the bag and still not sure if I am keeping it


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

katlun...you should sell the espresso mam and buy a color you will use.    Don't dye it!  (I am not trying to buy it, I am trying to stop her from dying the espresso!!)


----------



## MAGJES

^^^ I second that - especially if it's the old school hardware - DON'T dye it!!!!


----------



## lccsue

kkiimm said:


> Aww I love gray! I just bought a Dark Gray Mattie today actually.. I'm super psyched because I've always wanted one.


 
I think the problem is that I wear so much black.  I need that pop of colour in my bag!  I hope you love your DG mattie - congrats!


----------



## katlun

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> katlun...you should sell the espresso mam and buy a color you will use.  Don't dye it! (I am not trying to buy it, I am trying to stop her from dying the espresso!!)


 

I am to chicken really to dye it and then I have never sold one of my bags on any site and therefore my expresso mam sits in my closet and I am not sure anyone would really want it if I did try to sell it

and Magjes I am not sure about it being old school, I picked up the bag last year new, it does have long finished tassels and predarked handles that came that way and not from use


----------



## sheanabelle

I've been pretty good about giving the bags I rarely used to good homes,  so what's left of my RM collection, I use pretty evenly. 
What could get more use is my eggshell mac...it's gorgeous but it gets dirty pretty easily and I am not the biggest fan of the chain.


----------



## kdo

ITA!...Whatever you do, do not dye your espresso!  Sell it or gift it, and get something you'll wear.



Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> katlun...you should sell the espresso mam and buy a color you will use.  Don't dye it! (I am not trying to buy it, I am trying to stop her from dying the espresso!!)


----------



## kah17

i have a double cream nikii that i love...and i've treated it...but i'm still afraid it will get dirty so i only use it very very rarely


----------



## beemer

Lately it's been my dark grey MAM. I can't explain why though. I think I'm just kind of tired of the color. I get bored too easily with bags.:shame:


----------



## Indybop

Oh, this is a good thread! I'm totally guilty of not using several of my new RMs. I still haven't used my brown haze mini B (love, love, love it though!) or my grey croc rocker (haven't had an occasion yet). Just got my fig darling yesterday, so that one doesn't count!


----------



## nawth21

I have 3 bags..so..they all get used LOL  But, I sold my peacock MAM and replaced it with a PH MAM.  I can't do delicate leathers


----------



## TXGirlie

Indybop said:


> Oh, this is a good thread! I'm totally guilty of not using several of my new RMs. *I still haven't used my brown haze mini B (love, love, love it though!)* or my grey croc rocker (haven't had an occasion yet). Just got my fig darling yesterday, so that one doesn't count!


 
My orange haze mini B has been rather neglected, except for this week. But even so, I still have mixed feelings about it.


----------



## Avalon Bleu

I never use my night black/gold crackle mam.  I love it and don't think I would ever get rid of it but it just does not make out of the house for some reason!


----------



## kdo

*kah - *Double cream is beautiful.  I have a MAM which I love and love to use.  Don't worry, it will stay surprisingly clean and the leather is forgiving.  Just watch out for demin transfer with your nikki.  Wear and enjoy her!!!



kah17 said:


> i have a double cream nikii that i love...and i've treated it...but i'm still afraid it will get dirty so i only use it very very rarely


----------



## kah17

thanks!!!  good to know! it's so scary with the light color!


----------



## violetgirl

I rarely carry my Chocolate Stonewash Nikki w/ Wicker- I love it so much  I am always afraid to damage it in any way I take it out of the dustbag and prance around my room with it-LOL I would DIE if anything happened to that bag-it's my fav!!

I know, I'm crazy


----------



## pinkboudoir

It seems like a lot of us use the bags we love the least, if ever.  I am like that too. Have has a bag I love & was thrilled to purchase(non RM) early this year & I have used it all of 5 times coz it's just too pretty to be used. Now with RM, it's happening to my PH Darling. When I receive it, I protected it to be ready for use but I never got down to actually using it.


----------



## TXGirlie

^^ I still need to use my PH MAM. I think next week will be it's week...


----------



## selkiewriter

Ummm.... ask me again when I have more bags to pick from. 

Although seriously I have kind of put away my Seaglass mini mini for the fall/winter and she probably won't be out again until spring/summer (when I have more clothes that go well with her). Now its just me and my black cat until the SO's start showing up.


----------



## littlerock

Oh lordy.. I have several that I don't use.

1# Dark Brown Henri, I actually love thsi bag but I always reach for a colorful bag and I have pretty much stopped wearing brown.

2# Lapis Nikki, it's hard for me to wear blue and when I do I do I wear my Lapis MAC because it's easier to carry around. So, I NEVER use my Lapis Nikki. Bummer, right?


----------



## scoobiesmomma

I use all of my bags right now... If I don't use a bag, then I sell it. I have learned from experience that it's not worth letting it collect dust in my closet!


----------



## pinkboudoir

*LR*, I thought you wear blue rather well. IIRC long time ago, I saw you modelling your Navy Luxe Nikki & I thought you looked really good. I think that was the pic that made me hunt a blue Nikki. I settled on Iris then & loved it to death while I had it.


----------



## jsenning

scoobiesmomma said:


> I use all of my bags right now... If I don't use a bag, then I sell it. I have learned from experience that it's not worth letting it collect dust in my closet!



me too!


----------



## cooper1

scoobiesmomma said:


> I use all of my bags right now... If I don't use a bag, then I sell it. I have learned from experience that it's not worth letting it collect dust in my closet!


 

_I am the same exact way!_ 
My collection always stays pretty darn small because of this, but I have to live by the "one bag in, one bag out" rule to stay disciplined and keep the costs down! LOL! 
If I see a bag I must have, then I re-assess what I have in my collection, look at what bag(s) I really don't use, and decide what must go to accomodate the new bag.


----------



## cooper1

pinkboudoir said:


> Concord leather is a crumbly mess of a GORGEOUS leather. Pity it is in storage. Get RM to change the HW for you? Can that be done?


 

Unfortunately, it cannot be done. I contacted Codi to see if the bright shiny mixed HW on one of my Nikkis could be changed to silver or GM, she said they absolutely cannot do that bc it is like taking the entire bag apart. Makes sense tho; look at all the side straps/pieces that are sewn overlapping eachother and look at the intricate stitching of the handles. The HW is sewn _INTO_ the bag! It stinks tho; I hate when you absolutely LOVE the leather on a bag but hate the HW.....


----------



## kings_20

*XXXX- No soliciting, please read the forum rules! *

for me i have yet to use my grape studded Nikki but I will, she is GORGEOUS!


----------



## loveuga

I know, I'm awful for hoarding a Concord Nikki and not using it.

I bought it from an online boutique and purchased it because I thought I was getting an Iris Nikki!  Turns out... no returns, so I had to keep her.


----------



## sgw135

selkiewriter said:


> Ummm.... ask me again when I have more bags to pick from.


 
hahaha mee too!!! im rather new to RM so i only have 2 bags (but i am quickly picking up the ways of a true RM Minkette since those 2 bags were purchased within 2 weeks of each other) and one is at the RM factory being fixed (the lining on my MAM bleeds so its being swapped out)

so its fairly easy to use the RM's i have since at the moment theres only 1 to choose from 

however with the upcoming NYC Sample Sale I am hoping to add a few more to the collection in addition to 2 possible SO's going through

but my thoughts currently on bags are choosing colors that I know I can wear with anything that way its easy for me to grab and go and not think about color but rather what style im in the mood for!


----------



## pursekidd

This is a great thread, I think about this often...Since I went through my RM purge, of the ones I have left I don't reach for:

*Sage MAM *- I feel like its more of a spring/summer bag, and I've been straying away from the MA's...

*Stonewash Blue MAM *- I don't know.  I love it, looks fantastic, I just don't reach for it.  And I'm not ready to let it go - Not sure if I ever will!

*Concord MAM *- Since the PH bags came into the picture, this one got put aside.  I don't know why because she's just lovely.  I can't let it go!


----------



## kookycookie

Harewood Mattie - but will prob start using it since FALL is HERE!


----------



## baghag411

Great thread!!  Although it makes me feel guilty that I am neglecting all my non-Darling bags. . . so I have to say:

1)  All my MAMS. . . 

2)  All my Nikkis. . .

3)  All my MACs. . .

4)  All my Mini Nikkis. . .

5)  If I had Matties, I'm sure I would be ignoring them too. . .


----------



## mel_mel1004

ok, compared to *baghags* extensive list, I feel less guilty that it's only 1 of my RM's thats gets much less use than the rest. Quilted Patent Trio MAM in Black and white - she's just *TOO pretty* for my everyday, casual (jeans, tee, sneakers) look..


----------



## vivi1205

Hmmm...lately it's just been my Elephant Mattie. She's a wee bit big for me perhaps . Otherwise, been carrying my MAMs & my MAC in regular rotation !


----------



## pamperz

I love my clutches, but they are too small for me day to day and I haven't been going out anywhere special, so they've been getting the backburnner. Esp the belles.


----------



## purseprincess32

I have used this only once or twice wine Mini Mini but not as much as my other RM bags, MAC's Rocker etc. I think I will use it more when it gets closer to the holidays.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Here are the bags I don't use as much and the reason why...
Rose clutch in night, gray croc rocker and wine mac.  All 3 of them are too small for daily use and I use for date nights with my hubs.  I hope to get more use as time goes on from them.  I have used them for other outings besides dates, the cross body aspect has made them really useful.  However, for most days I need something about the size of mini nikki.


----------



## Loquita

Fantastic thread!!

I would have to say that since at this moment my collection consists of exactly five Mini Beloveds, one Mini Mini, & two 3 Zip Rockers, I use absolutely _everything_.   The rotation's pretty even, in fact, and I have bought, returned, and sold enough RMs at this point to have an idea about what works for me (trust me...if you only knew).   I am also very strict about selling, donating, or gifting bags and small leather goods that are used regularly.  

That said, I want some more freaking bags.


----------



## MAGJES

loveuga said:


> I know, I'm awful for hoarding a Concord Nikki and not using it.
> 
> I bought it from an online boutique and purchased it because I thought I was getting an Iris Nikki!  Turns out... no returns, so I had to keep her.


----------



## MAGJES

baghag411 said:


> Great thread!!  Although it makes me feel guilty that I am neglecting all my non-Darling bags. . . so I have to say:
> 
> 1)  All my MAMS. . .
> 
> 2)  All my Nikkis. . .
> 
> 3)  All my MACs. . .
> 
> 4)  All my Mini Nikkis. . .
> 
> 5)  If I had Matties, I'm sure I would be ignoring them too. . .


 Your poor little abandoned RMs!! 
You better keep an eye on them.  
There's no telling what they will do
to the little "darlings" when *you're gone*!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

^^if she set up a camera she may see some tassel pulling and who knows what else...maybe we'll see some more posts in the what your RM's do when you are away thread


----------



## Desi

scoobiesmomma said:


> I use all of my bags right now... If I don't use a bag, then I sell it. I have learned from experience that it's not worth letting it collect dust in my closet!


 
I completely agree. This is how I am too. I do not change my bags often. I get one new bag an wear it for a few weeks till I buy another bag... and then keep doing the same over and over. If i buy too many bags at one time, I use just one for a little while and then find something else to love. I get sucked into the bag frenzy really quick but then again get equally bored with bags so that is why I am constantly buying and selling and buying again. My collection is down to 5-6 bags now, but even then all of my bags aren't getting used. I haven't used my emerald nikki since i've gotten her, dark grey nikki hasn't been used this whole year, bruise nikki, wine mac since i got it... thats pretty bad! I like the fact of only having a small collcetion now so i don't feel bad if something sits unused.


----------



## knasarae

^^Yeah having a lot of bags is nice but it can get very overwhelming.  I keep waiting for that one bag that makes me monogomous.....  or at least able to have a serious commitment with just a couple on the side.


----------



## Attagirl

I can't believe how many bags that I would consider HG bags sit in the closet all day.  Use those gorgeous bags ladies!  I use all of mine but I only have four.  I sold two other bags this year that I haven't used since I started building an RM collection.


----------



## loveuga

I do use 7 of 9 Nikkis... that's pretty good, right?


----------



## Desi

^^Thats more than what I'd use


----------



## loveuga

^
 Thanks, *desi*!  I try to use them all equally, but let's be serious... I play favorites with the newbies usually for a bit.  I do try to change out every week though.


----------



## Fleurine

The bag I cannot CANNOT bring myself to use is my DUSTY/SILVER SPOT new condition absolutely PRISTINE MAB. It is just too nice to use. I did take the tags off and threw them away ( I don't keep tags b/c I don't resell) BUT this bag just will not let me take her out of the house for some reason.


----------



## jc0812

I don't know why, but I can't get myself to use my HG's that much...so GA mattie and BBW MAB sit in their dustbags all alone.  I really need to break out of this because what's the point of acquiring an HG if I'm not going to use it?


----------



## besabonita

cooper1 said:


> _I am the same exact way!_
> My collection always stays pretty darn small because of this, but I have to live by the "one bag in, one bag out" rule to stay disciplined and keep the costs down! LOL!
> If I see a bag I must have, then I re-assess what I have in my collection, look at what bag(s) I really don't use, and decide what must go to accomodate the new bag.



I do the same thing!! Each bag costs a small fortune, so in order to get the next best thing, I have to let one go.
I use my Black Nikki the least~ too short of handle drop, falls off my small shoulder...I don't & can't carry my bags by hand(15 month old).


----------



## baghag411

I really like this thread. . . 

I started thinking about all the bags I own and don't use. . . made me pull out my Navy Luxe Nikki from her hiding place.  I hadn't used her in a year!!!  Oh how I love her so!!  Thanks Pink!!


----------



## pinkboudoir

*BH*, Glad you pulled out NL Nikki. Had a NL Market Tote before & I loved the leather & colour. I am also using this thread to remind myself to USE my bags.


----------



## Meladen

I don't use the wine MAB much--I would use it more if it had silver hardware, I think.  I haven't yet used my 3-zip black haze MAC, dark shimmer 3-zip MAC, my burgundy darling, or the pebbled black mini mini (I actually keep forgetting I bought that).  Hmmm. . .perhaps today might be the mini mini's debut.  As for non-RM bags, I have a ton I don't use.  I moved recently, and several are still in boxes!  So much for my pre-move purge.


----------



## pinkboudoir

Revisiting this topic. I have not used my Mustard Croc Rocker & MAC. Love them lots but been to distracted by other bags I have been getting. Need to start to use them soon.


----------



## knasarae

^^Me too.  I finally started using my Dark Grey and Purple Haze MACs but hadn't gotten around to my Mustard Croc yet.  I knew it wouldn't get used as often as some of my other MACs but the color was so special I couldn't pass it up.

But now that I have my black/gunmetal studded MAM I'm not sure much of anything else will get used any time soon.


----------



## pinkboudoir

*knas*, It was the gunmetal blk devote I got that stole the limelight off Mustard Croc for me too. There must be something about these blk gunmetal bags, they just steal the stage!!!


----------



## lunatwinkle

This is such a great thread!

There's only one RM in my possession that I don't really use anymore, and that's my Pewter and Eggplant No Strings Clutch. I used it once over a year ago for a wedding. I thought it matched my dress perfectly, but I haven't touched it since then. I have pulled it out of it's dustbag from time to time to oogle and fawn over her. But ever since I purchased my Black MAC, I haven't found a use for her. It's so much more convenient to have a clutch with a strap.


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Great thread!  It also made me reflect on my bag closet...

I don't use my Wine MAB, Blue Stonewash MAM, Royal BW MAM, and lately my WBW MAB.  I think generally speaking, the MA handles are just not comfy with a coat on.

I used to think:  If I don't use, let it go to fund another bag.  But, I've changed.  It is a pleasure to have these bags and there is nothing wrong with having them just sit in my closet.


----------



## klj

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Great thread!  It also made me reflect on my bag closet...
> 
> I don't use my Wine MAB, *Blue Stonewash MAM,* Royal BW MAM, and lately my WBW MAB.  I think generally speaking, the MA handles are just not comfy with a coat on.
> 
> I used to think:  If I don't use, let it go to fund another bag.  But, I've changed.  It is a pleasure to have these bags and there is nothing wrong with having them just sit in my closet.



Blue Stonewash MAM...I'd die..


----------



## thedseer

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Great thread!  It also made me reflect on my bag closet...
> 
> I don't use my Wine MAB, Blue Stonewash MAM, Royal BW MAM, and lately my WBW MAB.  I think generally speaking, the MA handles are just not comfy with a coat on.
> 
> I used to think:  If I don't use, let it go to fund another bag.  But, I've changed.  It is a pleasure to have these bags and there is nothing wrong with having them just sit in my closet.



wow, those are some of the best bags ever!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Yeah, BSW is a stunner.  I never thought I would find her again!!!  She is not leaving my ... closet.  LoL.

Thanks, thedseer!  I used to live in DC and the vicinity... I miss it so much!


----------



## kdo

You'll be back in DC in a year, right, *c4h?*

Hmmmm, I don't use my Noir MAC.  Don't know why.



Crazy4Handbags said:


> Yeah, BSW is a stunner. I never thought I would find her again!!! She is not leaving my ... closet. LoL.
> 
> Thanks, thedseer! I used to live in DC and the vicinity... I miss it so much!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I try to sell the bags I am not getting enough use from and replace with bags I know I will use


----------



## purseprincess32

I use my RM's more than some of my high end designer bags like my LV Murakami Alma and Vernis lavender Bedford but that's probably because they are discontinued bags and there is no way of replacing them if something happens to them.


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

kdo said:


> You'll be back in DC in a year, right, *c4h?*
> 
> Hmmmm, I don't use my Noir MAC.  Don't know why.



Kdo - you have so many awesome bags that there are not enough days for such a staple such as a noir mac. Maybe?
Hubs and I might come back to dc or we might move to NYC or San Fran in July! It's  hard to believe that its been four months since I left the dc area.  What a rollercoaster it's been so far, you know!


----------



## Suzzeee

My French Tote (colorblock one) is gorgeous and the leather is tdf but the handles don't fit over my shoulder that well and it's a big bag to carry handheld so I don't use it very often.  I would sell it, but they aren't selling for much and I'd rather keep it and just use it now and then.  I so wish they made that so a shoulder strap could be added or made the handles a bit longer.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I love both of my macs but I dont use them as often as I'd like.  Why?  well, I have an MJ zip clutch and it takes up too much room in my mac and I can't over stuff it the way I'd like.  But now, all of that is going to change.  I bought a purple lizard small wallet (dont know the official name) at the ss so I'm going to switch out wallets and start using my macs more often.

Forrest green mab- I find that when I use it, I just stuff it with more crap that I don't need to be carrying around on a daily basis.  Also, one of my little grommets isnt set in place so I use a peice of scotch tape (ghetto i know) to hold it down.  I really don't want to spend $30 to have it fixed.  Also, it didnt come w/ tassles.  I didn't realize how much I like tassels till I got this bag.  But I'm going to start using it, at least once a week.


----------



## samhainophobia

I've never used my Stud Fling.  Haven't gone out properly in ages.

Haven't used either of my mini Nikkis (Seafoam and Sunshine) or Cobalt MAB in a really long time because I'm just too damn lazy to change bags.  I've been using my Noir MAB for at least the last three months straight, if not more.

I go through phases.  They'll get used, they're just not getting any love right now.


----------



## TejasMama

That's a good distinction, Sam.  There's a difference between never using a bag and just not using one often because of how many one owns, habits, etc.   I use all of my RMs but I only own a couple; however, I have one bag that doesn't get used much but I love it and it's perfect for certain occassions so I would never sell it.


----------



## MAGJES

I NEVER use my Wine Mattie - *love* to look at her but just never use...I always reach for the Wine Nikki when I want some Wine....& I have a Wine MAM that I adore!

I have seriously been thinking about giving this mattie to my DD for Christmas as a surprise. I have already purchased a Black Haze 3 Zip MAB since it was on her list but an additional RM under the tree would knock her socks off...


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Magjes - You are a WONDERFUL MOTHER!


----------



## TejasMama

Magjes.. Never using your wine Mattie?!  Eek!   It's such a hot bag.  Is it the style, the color or the two together?  I guess having other wine bags helps scratch the wine itch! There have bags that I haven't been crazy about but the right color or leather complety changes things.  You are such a sweet mom!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Wow Magjes...that's so awesome of you!


----------



## balena

*magjes*, will you adopt me, pleeeeeaaaase????


----------



## jc0812

*mags*, that would be so amazing of you!  It would look fantastic on your DD!

I used to not use my matties because I only had one (GA) and didn't want to ruin it, but now that I'm building a collection of matties, I think it will become one of my go-to bags.  The size and shape really work for me.  I hardly ever use my MAC's although I'm always picturing myself wearing them (does that make sense??).  And last but not least, I haven't use my plum stud devote!  I don't know why...


----------



## MAGJES

Thank you ladies!!  Yes - *balena* I will adopt you!!

Tejas - I'm thinking that the reason I don't use the Wine Mattie is because I have the Wine MAM and Wine Nikki.  THe Mattie was the first Wine bag I bought and I LOVE EVERYTHING about it.  I bought the Wine Nikki only this summer because it was such a good deal and it had the brass hardware.  Man...I LOVE that bag. The Wine MAM was an accident.  The e-bay seller promised that it was an old school Cranberry MAM (I LOVE red) and I believed her but I ended up with a third Wine bag. But oh my - I love that bag too.  

3 Wine bags - gosh...that's a bit much


----------



## TejasMama

Magjes, 

I don't think you can have too much wine RM!  I have a wine mini b and a wine Nikki and would still consider a MAM or Mattie one day.  For me, it is like Belen Echandia's dark grey leather... Nothing else compares!


----------



## kdo

*tejas - *how does BE's dark grey leather compare to RM's DG?



TejasMama said:


> Magjes,
> 
> I don't think you can have too much wine RM! I have a wine mini b and a wine Nikki and would still consider a MAM or Mattie one day. For me, it is like Belen Echandia's dark grey leather... Nothing else compares!


----------



## Bay

I don't have anything that I don't use..If I don't use it..I sell it to buy new bags


----------



## TejasMama

kdo said:


> *tejas - *how does BE's dark grey leather compare to RM's DG?



I meant that both leathers were each in a class a their own.  I could never buy another wine bag other than RM or a dark grey bag from anyone other than BE.  They are both extremely special IMO.

I have never wanted an RM grey because I love the BE version so much and I would never buy a wine BE because I love the RM so much.  Does that make sense?


----------



## MAGJES

Bay said:


> I don't have anything that I don't use..If I don't use it..I sell it to buy new bags


When I saw your post I remembered that we both have the Teal Mattie.  That is a bag that I love to look at and just NEVER wear. I love it though.  Do you ever use yours *Bay*?


----------



## mdlcal28

I have yet to use my Glazed Black MAC. Never even taken the wrapping off..and I guess I wont this year, because my company has cancelled the large Christmas Party in favor of an in-office one because of the economy and the fact that people got laid off...I bought it just for this party because I always carry huge bags for work. My wallet, phone, sunnies wouldnt even fit in it for everyday use..
I havent carried my Nikkis in a while, and since I didnt find a grey bag before I go off next week, I think Wine Nikki will meet New Orleans!


----------



## Loquita

TejasMama said:


> I meant that both leathers were each in a class a their own.  I could never buy another wine bag other than RM or a dark grey bag from anyone other than BE.  They are both extremely special IMO.
> 
> I have never wanted an RM grey because I love the BE version so much and I would never buy a wine BE because I love the RM so much.  Does that make sense?



I know just what you mean, *TM*...I feel the same way.  It's like each designer has their speciality leather.  I do really love BE's wine glossy, though -- it gets really silky.


----------



## ReecesPieces

I use the crap out of all my RMs! My eggshell MAC especially has taken a brutal beating! The tassels are soo dirty, it has denim stains on the backside and its gotten cranberry & vodka spilled on it (got most of that out luckily)! It definitely had one too many "girls night out" this past summer LOL!!!


----------



## samhainophobia

I _*very*_ rarely use my cobalt MAB.  It's a beautiful bag, but it's just too big.  I feel like it looks awkward.

Maybe I'll use it when I travel.  It holds tons of stuff.


----------



## knasarae

The only bag I have yet to use as of today is my Mustard Croc MAC.  It's just so cool...I'm saving it for just the right outfit, lol.


----------



## baghag411

I don't use my MAMs as much as a I should. . .  I don't know why.


----------



## shop*till*i*drp

When I owned a Navy Luxe Mini Nikki I didn't use it very much because the signature hardware "clinked" a lot. I also prefer more structured styles since sometimes my stuff would get lost in the bag without an organizer. I also never use my Purple Jamin MN. I can never match it with anything.


----------



## pinkboudoir

I've been rotating my bags quite a bit. I have however neglected Burgundy Darling(maybe coz it was so loved when I got it). I also take longer to use my newer bags but I will use them. Mustard Croc Nikki was only used last week(after a month?) & I totally love her. It is the gorgeous gunmetal hardware on it & the MAC is such an easy bag to take shopping which was what I did when I used her. So much so, I want it to be my special MAC that I do not want to get any other. BUT who am I kidding? It would not be long before she has siblings I am sure...tsk tsk tsk!!!


----------



## beano

what a great thread! i love that there are a lot of us who have bought bags and NEVER used them!!! we just love having them and admiring their beauty.

i don't own a lot a RM bags.  i tend to go for classics rather than the latest colors/styles.  although the gunmetal hw is really tempting me!

but the one that gets the least use is my Sage MAM.  for me it's a seasonal bag (spring/summer).  probably been a year since i last used her.  but i will never sell her!


----------



## michblack

All my bags from before I got into RM...
My LV Speedy just sits there in its dustbag...oh well


----------



## zoesma

I have only used my latte mattie twice since i got it in May....I love it and think its gorgeous but I am so afraid of getting it dirty...my black MAB is my bag that I can take everywhere (its even been in a downpour!!!) and it always looks fabulous and new.....i am one who usually sells the bags i do not use but i will never sell the mattie even if i dont use it that much....i like it too much....so she sits in the closet sleeping most of the time....i will probably take the plunge in spring and start using her more....


----------



## knasarae

michblack said:


> All my bags from before I got into RM...
> My LV Speedy just sits there in its dustbag...oh well


 
I know what you mean...my other brand bags get neglected quite a bit but they do get occassional use.  I don't think I've used my LV Galliera since February!   I think about selling it but considering it's LV I know it'll be even more expensive than when I first bought it due to price increases.  So I just hang onto it until I'm absolutely sure I don't want it anymore.


----------



## Robinn

I never use.....

*1. Wine Mini-MAC.*  I bought it for evenings out & vacation...and I havent used it yet!!  (Note to self--plan vacation or night out)

*2. Python MAC. * I really love the bag, but I wear patterned clothes and I have to dress with colors specifically to match the bag.

*3. All my non-RM bags.*  My RM obsession is too new & growing.


----------



## Fashion1

I rarely use my old school Chocolate MAC. Since it was one of the early MACs that didn't come with a strap I can only use it as clutch. It's too gorgeous to let go of though! *Note to self: wear clutches more!*


----------



## katrin

i barely ever use my mocha/stingray mam b/c it's so heavy. i still love to take it out of the dust bag and try to use it b/c it's so pretty and was my very first RM. it has brass hardware and it's a very old-school/classic RM sample w/ the long finished tassels. it was my very first RM but i tend to load up my bags and it gets heavy. in the winter the handle drop is just a bit too short to wear comfortably over my shoulder. i love the look of satchels but they're just not practical for me. i think if it came w/ the long strap i'd use it more so i might search for one.

now when i go out i always reach for my coral mac. that bag is my workhorse...she has traveled with me everywhere from errands to long vacations. part of the leather is rubbing off the corner where it hits my hip, and she's got some sunblock stains, jean color transfer and dirty tassels, but she's always held up well. i love how i can wear it different ways by doubling up the chain and the bright color always cheers me up.


----------



## AJ1025

Hmmm . . . I like this thread, glad to know there are other ladies who have bags in their collections they can't let go of but don't use, because I definitely do!  With RM, I'm down to mostly bags I really do wear very often, but I would say my MAC's don't get barely enough play and I used to have this GORGEOUS Black Loveletter MAB that I adored, but just didn't use enough.  I ended up getting a quilted black MAB that I use a lot more but the Loveletter. . . I still miss it!  Also, my Cranberry MAB is one of my absolute favorites in my whole collection, but I wear it less often than my other MAB's, go figure.


----------



## gloryanh

Robinn said:


> I never use.....
> 
> *1. Wine Mini-MAC.*  I bought it for evenings out & vacation...and I havent used it yet!!  (Note to self--plan vacation or night out)
> 
> *2. Python MAC. * I really love the bag, but I wear patterned clothes and I have to dress with colors specifically to match the bag.
> 
> *3. All my non-RM bags.*  My RM obsession is too new & growing.




Agreed! I always wear either Dusty Lilac MAC or one of my MAMs rather than the mini MAC. 

Same with me and my LV Tivoli PM; sitting in its dustbag all alone.


----------



## Fashion1

AJ1025 said:


> Hmmm . . . I like this thread, glad to know there are other ladies who have bags in their collections they can't let go of but don't use, because I definitely do! With RM, I'm down to mostly bags I really do wear very often, but I would say my MAC's don't get barely enough play and I used to have this GORGEOUS Black Loveletter MAB that I adored, but just didn't use enough. I ended up getting a quilted black MAB that I use a lot more but the Loveletter. . . I still miss it! Also, my Cranberry MAB is one of my absolute favorites in my whole collection, but I wear it less often than my other MAB's, go figure.


 
You know, I do the same thing. My absolute favorite bags tend to not get worn as much. I think I'm so afraid that they will get messed up or something!


----------



## sandc

I don't use several of my bags enough.  I have 3 MACs and I use them, but not often enough. They are too small for day to day. Sometimes I use them for the weekends, but they mostly get used when I travel.

I hardly ever use my Rikki.  Maybe a few times a year. Which is odd because it is such a comfy bag to carry.

I also don't use my Nude/Black ostrich MAM enough. I love the bag, but it's stiffer than my other MAM's and I'm afraid of getting it dirty, so it's mostly a spring/summer bag.


----------



## Cait

I use my Tobacco Nikki & Glazed Brown MAB pretty often for work, but I rarely take out my Lavender 3-Zip Rocker. It's small, so it's relegated to evening status (and I'm more likely to use my olive suede 5-zip, or fuchsia croc MAC) and it's lavender, so I don't really feel a need to take it out in Winter.

I bought it on impulse - it was a week before I went on vacation, and it was 30% off on shopbop. It's a gorgeous bag - but I can count on one hand the amount of times I've carried it. I think a Dusty Lilac 5-Zip MAC will be a better fit and replacement for it (though I doubt I'll get rid of my Rocker. )


----------



## Susan Lee

Fashion1 said:


> You know, I do the same thing. My absolute favorite bags tend to not get worn as much. I think I'm so afraid that they will get messed up or something!



That's me to a T! I have to force myself to use them, and when I do I am very pleased. Such a knucklehead!


----------



## piosavsfan

I don't use my turquoise 5 zip mac enough. It is a very bright turquoise and difficult to match with my clothes. I have thought about selling it several times, but I always change my mind because I love the color soooo much!! I'm going to try to use it more often next summer.


----------



## chayna

I don't use my Aqua Nikki because I don't think the leather is as soft and squishy as all my others. I think I am going to sell it so I don't want to ruin it by wearing it, although I really love the color.  I wish it were the same leather as the turq one she came out with sometime after.


----------



## FlipFlopgal

My glazed espresso with green flips matinee does not get out much often. 
Oh and my steady in dusty with silver spot either, but I can't seem to sell it.


----------



## shezarealgem

My grape studded MAM. She is do gorgeous to look at but too heavy for me.


----------



## cola262

I haven't used half of my bags. I think i overbought and haven't learned to rotate my bags that well yet. I can't seem to stop using my LVs. And for RM, I've been just using my black MAB and black MAC.


----------



## Dilostyle

Fashion1 said:


> You know, I do the same thing. My absolute favorite bags tend to not get worn as much. I think I'm so afraid that they will get messed up or something!


I so agree with you.  It seems when I love something I end up damaging it so I end up not using it as much as I should


----------



## Esquared72

I don't take Butter Nikki out nearly as much as I should...she's so gorgeous.  I think since it's a yellow bag, I just think of it being more for Summer.  Maybe I should bring her out on one of these gloomy, gray winter days - her bright pop of color will probably lift me out of the winter doldrums!


----------



## ceedoan

i've only taken my OS almond MAB w/ CC lining out ONCE (maybe cause i still haven't conditioned and apple garde-ed her yet) but looking forward to warmer weather when she can really shine!!


----------



## sweet-n-sour

I don't use my SO BBW MAM. Is too big for me.   

It's so pretty though...and the leather is awesome.


----------



## discoAMOUR

I've owned these since early last year and have never used them. I really don't want to mess up the first two. and I COMPLETELY forgot I owned the Python Covet...oopsie...: 
1. Olive Quilted MAB 
2. Lavender Stud Devote (MY HG!!!)
2. Python Covet

Still haven't used Stingray Covet from NYC Fall SS 2011. But I take it out of its dustcover to smell it ALL the time! I love the way it feels and smells.

I used my PH MAM for a couple weeks only. My Washed Silver Devote less than 10 times, my purple tie-dye darling and black/blue croc rocker like 4 times each, and My Aquamarine Turquoise Eyelet MAM only twice.  I don't know why I haven't worn these much...but I really LOVE them.

I used to wear my BF's (Bronze-blackwash and Glazed EO) at all the times, but now I wear my MACS ALL the time now. I can't get enough of the MAC's design. It's perfect!!! I use my BQP the most out of my MACs. 

And I use my Treesje port travel tote, ashers and crimsons A TON!!! I LOVE cheating!!!
I WANT (at least 4) MORE MACs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yuki920923

black studded MAB 
It is gorgeous but too heavy for school: fits my 13' mac pro and everything else but then it gets ridiculously heavy
Also it comes with new strap and I prefer the old style so I never know what do to with the straps


----------



## purseprincess32

My MAM grape with gold studs & strap. It is heavy so I don't carry too often. Also, my neon yellow fling with gold studs.. depends on the outfit. I have quite a few RM bags etc so i rotate them based on outfit, season etc.


----------



## redweddy

My stingray BF clutch - I really want to use it but I just carry way too much stuff that just won't fit!  Same goes for my RM Maria.  

My MACs are also in danger of not being used but they do fit a little bit more than the BF and are more versatile because of their longer straps compared to the Maria.


----------



## kiwishopper

I have not busted out my Leopard Covet yet since the last time weather was cold. She is more of a "winter" bag I feel so she will get her chance sooner or later lol


----------



## pursegrl12

I don't use many of my MAB's anymore b/c I have a 3 yo and newborn on the way and they are not "hands-free" which I need! The bags I haven't used in at least a year or more are:

Saddle MAB
BBW MAB
Stonewash Black MAB
Wine MAB (just sold her)
Navy Luxe MAB
Cream/Jade Steady
Navy Linear stud rocker
Black Linear stud rocker
Tan 3-zip rocker

I use my Light Grey MAB the most for work though.....


----------



## sandc

I hardly ever use my black Rikki. I can't remember the last time I used it, but the leather is so awesome I can't part with it.  I only carry my nude/black ostrich mam a couple times a year as well.  Navy Nikki and PH MAM don't get as much love as they should either.  I really need to rotate more.


----------



## Morisa

Raspberry cupid.  It's one of my smallest bags, so I struggle to use it during the week with all the junk I carry to/from work.


----------



## kenzibray

I've only used my Light Gray Matinee once. Even though it looks smaller than my MAMs it just has so much space with all those pockets and it just feels empty!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

I dont use my plum mam.  Its so gorgeous...and i love it!  but, ive been using my mams with the straps...and i dont like the new strap .  i feel like the new strap ruins the beauty of the mams...with the dogleash clasps up like that.  So i have this beautiful bag which i really want to use....and i just dont!  i so wish she would make the old straps again...even if it costs a few extra bucks its so worth it!  I only buy ones with the old strap now....and im really not sure what to do about this plum mam.  it is extraordinarily pretty....but i cant enjoy it sitting in the closet: {


----------



## kenzibray

Snugbugnyc said:


> I dont use my plum mam. Its so gorgeous...and i love it! but, ive been using my mams with the straps...and i dont like the new strap . i feel like the new strap ruins the beauty of the mams...with the dogleash clasps up like that. So i have this beautiful bag which i really want to use....and i just dont! i so wish she would make the old straps again...even if it costs a few extra bucks its so worth it! I only buy ones with the old strap now....and im really not sure what to do about this plum mam. it is extraordinarily pretty....but i cant enjoy it sitting in the closet: {


 
I can't remember which thread it was on but I had seen where someone had found clips on ebay to modify the strap to make it function like the old one. it looked like it worked pretty well so that could be an option for you !


----------



## yuki920923

Snugbugnyc said:


> I dont use my plum mam.  Its so gorgeous...and i love it!  but, ive been using my mams with the straps...and i dont like the new strap .  i feel like the new strap ruins the beauty of the mams...with the dogleash clasps up like that.  So i have this beautiful bag which i really want to use....and i just dont!  i so wish she would make the old straps again...even if it costs a few extra bucks its so worth it!  I only buy ones with the old strap now....and im really not sure what to do about this plum mam.  it is extraordinarily pretty....but i cant enjoy it sitting in the closet: {



Here's the link to the post where someone ordered lobster clasp w/key ring from ebay and it really worked. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/my-solution-to-the-new-straps-763040.html#post22402057

I actually just ordered a  few for my MAB and other MAMs. I am SO GLAD that my plum snake mam came with the old strap. Rose gold clasps are probably harder to find. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Thanks guys!  But somehow I really doubt I can match the rose gold.  But that is a great solution for bags with gold or silver.


----------



## MAGJES

I never use my BBW MAM, Scarlett MAM, Burgundy MAM, Beige Pink MAM, and most definitely my SW Tobacco MAM (never ever). 
I also never use my Nikkis anymore.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

MAGJES said:


> I never use my BBW MAM, Scarlett MAM, Burgundy MAM, Beige Pink MAM, and most definitely my SW Tobacco MAM (never ever).
> I also never use my Nikkis anymore.



I sold my burgundy mam and that's one bag I do miss and regret letting go even though I rarely used it.  I got the raspberry brynn instead and while I do love that bag, I am not using it as much.  I have a few bags I find myself regularly using and the rest are neglected.  I hate that, so I have been attempting to downsize, though it's slow going.


----------



## beachgirl38

my cream mam, verdes mam...cant part with them no matter what though!!  i love my mams so much. i still have 4.  also chocolate nikki sits in my closet but i love it & will use it in the winter when i want to protect my chloes (that i use every day in fall & spring).  i love marine mam in summer & i will alternate between bbw mam & chocolate nikki this winter.  i dont have a huge bag collection now & plan on using all my bags, but i have my favorites.....


----------



## Love4MK

I have two mini Macs that I hardly use because they are so mini!  I tend to carry a lot of stuff with me so trying to consolidate into a small bag is a challenge.  I really do need to wipe the dust off of them!


----------



## nygrl

I hardly ever use my black Nikki. I love it, the leather smells divine even after owning it for several months, but I just don't find myself reaching for it.


----------



## jo712

Basically my RM collection has been dwindling down over the years, having been rotating my larger bags from Chloe, YSL, Prada and Bal. From my RMs, I only ever seem to rotate my canvas Bread and Wine Tote(which sees the most action...considering I got it free at a SS.LOL It's my go-to bag for any occassion) and my Burnt Orange MAC(though I use it less now that I have an AW Brenda---which fits way more stuff)

The ones that haven't seen the light of day for more than a year (some maybe more than two *sigh*)

Seagreen MAB
Studded Fling
Wine Matinee
Wine Nikki
Black with Blue suede Matinee
Black with Blue Stamp MAM(I did use this on a trip earlier this year where I forced myself to learn to bring less stuff, but haven't taken it out of it's dustbag in a long while.)

I know, they're like HGs that I can't get rid off...yet can't suit my tastes functionally...since I carry A LOT of crap these days. One time, I actually had 9 different lipsticks in my bag. That kinda says a lot.ush:


----------



## oopsididitagain

I haven't used any of my RM for awhile now except for my black MAC.  I like Saddleback Leather bags now.  I have some gorgeous, rare RM bags, too.


----------



## MAGJES

jo712 said:


> Black with Blue Stamp MAM



I didn't know you had that!  You must post pics !!


----------



## snibor

Gold Nikki.  I mean it is SHINY Gold.  I find the bag heavy and I have to be in a very flashy mood to wear it.  Don't know what I was thinking when I bought it.


----------



## jo712

MAGJES said:


> I didn't know you had that!  You must post pics !!



Hey *Magjes*, here's some old(like, really old) photos I took of them babies:

http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/show-me-your-two-bag-leathers-565998-3.html#post14508624I 

Sometimes wonder if I'm more awed by the stamp or the stonewash leather.


----------



## MAGJES

jo712 said:


> Hey *Magjes*, here's some old(like, really old) photos I took of them babies:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/show-me-your-two-bag-leathers-565998-3.html#post14508624I
> 
> Sometimes wonder if I'm more awed by the stamp or the stonewash leather.



Drool Worthy pics!!!  That is one gorgeous bag !!


----------



## redweddy

jo712 said:
			
		

> Hey Magjes, here's some old(like, really old) photos I took of them babies:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/show-me-your-two-bag-leathers-565998-3.html#post14508624I
> 
> Sometimes wonder if I'm more awed by the stamp or the stonewash leather.



Beautiful!! Love, love, love!


----------



## finer_woman

snibor said:
			
		

> Gold Nikki.  I mean it is SHINY Gold.  I find the bag heavy and I have to be in a very flashy mood to wear it.  Don't know what I was thinking when I bought it.



Same here for my champagne mini nikki and gold mam


----------



## jo712

MAGJES said:


> Drool Worthy pics!!!  That is one gorgeous bag !!



I know! It's perfect because the blue stamping has different tones to the leather so even a quick glance, you'd notice the pattern.


----------



## kaits33

My charcoal BF bag. I love it but for some reason I've used it once in the couple of months that I've owned it.


----------



## anthrosphere

My Cherish tote. It's made of canvas and it's too big to carry as a purse. So I only use it as a beach bag. The last time I used it was on a Cruise to the Mexican Riviera around late May, early June. The bag worked fabulously as a beach/poolside bag. I love it. I can't wait for next Summer so I can use it again.


----------



## musey

My glazed espresso matinee.  It's big and heavy, so I'd use it as a work bag except that it's not the right dimensions to fit paper goods (folders, mostly).  I don't think I've touched it in almost two years


----------



## beachgirl38

I now never use my nikki hobos. i love them but just love my MAMs & chloes better. I also have let a few of my MAMs sit in the closet unused. my 2 that i can never imagine parting with are my first MAM - verdes & my marine MAM which is perfect for summer. i really actually am learning that I like to own less bags. A few nice favorites that i will use often are better than a bunch that I may only use a few days per year.


----------



## laurenrr

I never use my sand/ sage matinee because i am scared i'll stain it


----------



## booksandbags

I never wear my:

- Royalty Purple Mini-Beloved. 
All the tassels make it look gaudy to me. 

- Purple Alligators lovers Clutch
(don't know why)

- Cameo MAC w/ Rose Gold HW
(again, no clue why I never use this)

- Leopard Covet

- Grape Covet

- Cameo Covet w/ rosegold pyramid studs
(I totally forgot I even owned this)

- Electric blue MAM (original)
(too hard to match)

- Wine Mini-Devote

and the list is probably longer but I'm half asleep. :/


----------



## piosavsfan

I'm down to only 1 RM because I use my Linea Pelle and Treesje bags a lot more and so I sold the RMs.

I used to have a teal MAC (the older, super scrumptious teal), but rarely used it because I had a difficult time matching the color to my wardrobe. I had a turquoise 5-zip, and I loved the color, but once again had a hard time matching it. And I had a lavender Nikki (the super soft lambskin lavender) and I absolutely loved the feel of the leather, but it was starting to patina and turn browner in spots and I didn't find the Nikki to be as comfy as my other bags, so it rarely got used.


----------



## ivyle

I dont use my raspberry Cupid as I'm afraid the handels would break off like others plus it's a limited rare piece that you can not buy in the stores anymore but might get lucky for a very used on eBay.


----------



## gingereden

gr8ful1 said:


> 1. Purple Patent Rose Clutch
> 2. Eggplant/Pewter No Strings Clutch
> 3. Jammin Purple MAC (I love the color, but would prefer silver to gold)
> 4. Noir MAC w/ silver hw (IDK Y)



What does the purp pat rose clutch look like? The purple patent leather is almost as illusive as my metallic purp search... i havnt heard of the rose clutch yet and google seemed confused. maybe you shouldnt tell me, it will end up becoming another one i spend days stairing at ebay obsessivley waiting for someone to list LOL


----------



## gingereden

Snugbugnyc said:


> I dont use my plum mam.  Its so gorgeous...and i love it!  but, ive been using my mams with the straps...and i dont like the new strap .  i feel like the new strap ruins the beauty of the mams...with the dogleash clasps up like that.  So i have this beautiful bag which i really want to use....and i just dont!  i so wish she would make the old straps again...even if it costs a few extra bucks its so worth it!  I only buy ones with the old strap now....and im really not sure what to do about this plum mam.  it is extraordinarily pretty....but i cant enjoy it sitting in the closet: {



perhaps you could use a different strap with it? old style strap with the new bag may work... If the colors and hardware matched up ok that is. a little bit of mix and match, no one would notice... Ive done that with a few of my bags, usually because i want a crossbody option. if you dont have a plum strap than you could try it with a black one or a color thats as close as you can get. Its hard to say without seeing it, some bags it works with and others it doesnt. I love chain straps too... just a few random ideas


----------



## gingereden

loveuga said:


> I know, I'm awful for hoarding a Concord Nikki and not using it.
> 
> I bought it from an online boutique and purchased it because I thought I was getting an Iris Nikki!  Turns out... no returns, so I had to keep her.



Oh goodness! Thats beautiful!!! I looked for concord for a while on ebay but never saw one come up. theres one on bonanza i thought of getting but it didnt look at all like the same shade as yours. i dont understand how the colors vary so much... Im a purple freeeak


----------



## gingereden

The only one i have yet to use... its not purple... lol tho it does look much more green than its "baby blue" title


----------



## gingereden

and forgot the deep turquiose nikki... not my style either. i like the stitching on the desire, but i have no explanation for why i bought the nikki. i stick to only buying purple bags now... and im haunting my obsessive spending until i find either the metallic purple bag i want or a patent purple (maybe the grape mab or concord since thats the only ones i can find at the moment)


----------



## midoryroll

Out of all of my RMS I find it the hardest to use my coral ostrich swing! I always have so much going on with my outfits that i guess the color is just too much.. evernthough I LOVE it!


----------



## daphodill84

Hmmm lots of them

1. Navy oliver (the really old school one) - really heavy chain, hard to get into through the top.  I keep this one around because I wanted it so badly and the leather is so amazing.

2. Wine matinee - too big for my every day use but to small for travelling

3. eggshell MAC - the back started to get some jeans discoloration on it so i'm too scared to use it now

4. Mocha MAM - handles got sticky and are kind of gross so I don't like to touch it now 

5. Stingray and magenta croc BFs - my wallet won't fit into them so i'm looking for a smaller wallet lol

Pretty sure I use the rest of them on a regular basis!


----------



## uadjit

daphodill84 said:


> 4. Mocha MAM - handles got sticky and are kind of gross so I don't like to touch it now



Have you tried using Lexol cleaner on the handles? That might help. Just make sure it's the cleaner only (not cleaner + conditioner)


----------



## jla84

My neon yellow mini mac. I really love looking at it, but it's just too small to even fit my essentials into it! I used it a handful of times going out in the summer, but that's about it.


----------



## Esquared72

I hate to say it, but I haven't been using my Matties...not even beloved Lady Jade.  I've been falling out of love lately with the east/west nature of the bag and all the different pockets.  All those pockets were what I initially loved, but in everyday use, they aren't as practical as I thought.  I'm finding I'm much more of a straightforward satchel kind of gal.  Perhaps I'll fall in love with the style again, but for right now...it's just not working for me.


----------



## daphodill84

uadjit said:


> Have you tried using Lexol cleaner on the handles? That might help. Just make sure it's the cleaner only (not cleaner + conditioner)



No!! I've never heard of it, but am going to look into it now!! Thank you!


----------



## KaseyHK

NYC BBW MAB - i haven't used it yet because the leather is so delicate that i'm afraid i might damage it with a scratch or sth. it's just not an everyday bag for me. waiting for a special occasion in the winter, maybe ush:

i do have some other RM bags that i haven't used yet. it's simply because i'm kind of overwhelmed with the bags that i am having at the moment. i used to own just a few bags and now it's grown to be over 20 in just a couple of months


----------



## 1fabmom

Don't know if this technically counts, but my Jayden in natural. It's my first RM, just purchased for Mother's Day. I have yet to carry it. 

It is a beauty. The color was much darker than I thought it was from the pics. And, the size is much larger than I was expecting. Since it's a handbag, not very practically for me to carry day to day. I love the style of it, but I am back and forth on keeping it.


----------



## KaliDaisy

eehlers said:


> I hate to say it, but I haven't been using my Matties...not even beloved Lady Jade.  I've been falling out of love lately with the east/west nature of the bag and all the different pockets.  All those pockets were what I initially loved, but in everyday use, they aren't as practical as I thought.  I'm finding I'm much more of a straightforward satchel kind of gal.  Perhaps I'll fall in love with the style again, but for right now...it's just not working for me.



Aww, that's a bummer. I totally miss my Mattie and still want to get another one sometime. She's always been one of my favorite styles, but I hear ya. I only ended up using the end pocket for my keys, but none of the other outside pockets. 

I have a gorgeous black, pebbly leather studded Nikki, but I never use her anymore. She ended up being too heavy for me, and I realized I just don't mesh with one handled bags - I need two handles. And the inside doesn't work for me either - it kinda turns into a messy black hole and I get frustrated that I can't find what I'm looking for! LOL It makes me sad though - I just love the leather on her!!! It's so soft and puddles so nicely, and I do love how she hangs when I'm wearing her.


----------



## Ms.Qi

I have a blue cupid, I think it was my first RM, I love the shape/styel of the bag, but it is not a soft leather, so it has a structure and it is a bit shiny, I'm not a big fan of that. I love soft leather, and I feel the cupid style looks and feels much better with soft leather. So now I never carry her, I feel guilty tho, because I was so excited when I first got her and I carried her out straight away and now she's in the closet :'( I now only carry my mini macs for the summer, they are a relief for my shoulder and back cause when I carry a mini mac, I don't bring a lot of stuff


----------



## KaseyHK

Ms.Qi said:


> I have a blue cupid, I think it was my first RM, I love the shape/styel of the bag, but it is not a soft leather, so it has a structure and it is a bit shiny, I'm not a big fan of that. I love soft leather, and I feel the cupid style looks and feels much better with soft leather. So now I never carry her, I feel guilty tho, because I was so excited when I first got her and I carried her out straight away and now she's in the closet :'( I now only carry my mini macs for the summer, they are a relief for my shoulder and back cause when I carry a mini mac, I don't bring a lot of stuff


it looks like you got a bunch of RM bags 
did you order them online from shops like ShopBop or eBay/ Bonz?
are you charged with tax when they get to China?
i'd hesitate to buy them online for the shipping cost+tax. maybe just me


----------



## Ms.Qi

KaseyHK said:


> it looks like you got a bunch of RM bags
> did you order them online from shops like ShopBop or eBay/ Bonz?
> are you charged with tax when they get to China?
> i'd hesitate to buy them online for the shipping cost+tax. maybe just me



I mainly get them from shopbop, yes I pay tax for faster delivery it is quite high sometimes depending on total amount, but if I choose normal postage I  don't pay tax but I wait a lot longer and can't track my order. I don't use ebay or Bonz, I have a problem using second hand things so I mainly buy new ones, and because how far I am, I rather get my bags from official website than on ebay, in case I have problems would be harder to deal with a personal seller . I also have a lot of friends living in the US, so sometimes I would ask them to track down a bag for me and they'd buy and send to me, mainly from department stores or amazon.


----------



## KaseyHK

Ms.Qi said:


> I mainly get them from shopbop, yes I pay tax for faster delivery it is quite high sometimes depending on total amount, but if I choose normal postage I  don't pay tax but I wait a lot longer and can't track my order. I don't use ebay or Bonz, I have a problem using second hand things so I mainly buy new ones, and because how far I am, I rather get my bags from official website than on ebay, in case I have problems would be harder to deal with a personal seller . I also have a lot of friends living in the US, so sometimes I would ask them to track down a bag for me and they'd buy and send to me, mainly from department stores or amazon.


i asked this because for some listings on eBay when i calculated the shipping cost, it showed that buyers have to pay tax, which was shockingly high, to ship the items to China. and i agree, don't use the normal shipping method, all of my parcels to my friends in China got lost or stolen  since i also buy stuff from taobao.com most of the time i use shunfeng as carrier, fast and reliable  but i'm not sure about international shipping. and i'm totally with you, it's always nice to have friends over the world


----------



## Rocket_girl

knasarae said:


> ^^Yeah having a lot of bags is nice but it can get very overwhelming.  I keep waiting for that one bag that makes me monogomous.....  or at least able to have a serious commitment with just a couple on the side.



YES! This! The endless quest for the perfect bag... I thought I was close a couple of times, but it never lasted... &#128527;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## shesnochill

My Pearl MAB because.. I don’t know why I stopped using her! I used to use it A LOT. I guess before I started acquiring more RMs and when I began thinking maybe a pink shiny bag is silly lol

I should bring it out again!

I got an old school Navy MAM and I used it 2-3X. I’m coming to terms every MAM I’ve owned I never used.


----------



## Shelby33

My Cognac MAM with cc lining. I don't want to ruin it but that's stupid... I should be using it... I'll try to this week.


----------



## Shelby33

Still that OS Cognac MAM...


----------



## samfalstaff

Edie flap. Too small for an everyday bag and I just don't go out a lot anymore at night.


----------



## Antonia

My 'gold bar' real gold MAB....the leather is stiff so it looks more like luggage...and it's very blingy!  I do love it though!!


----------



## laurenrr

My matinees-love to just take them out and look at them but never carry them


----------



## sdkitty

laurenrr said:


> My matinees-love to just take them out and look at them but never carry them


why?  to big?  I find the matinee very functional


----------



## laurenrr

sdkitty said:


> why?  to big?  I find the matinee very functional


I honestly dont know, i just dont tend to gravitate toward them


----------



## 880

. Posted in wrong thread


----------



## sdkitty

laurenrr said:


> I honestly dont know, i just dont tend to gravitate toward them


but you enjoy looking at them?
funny...maybe you need to give them a chance


----------



## laurenrr

sdkitty said:


> but you enjoy looking at them?
> funny...maybe you need to give them a chance


I think theyre beautiful! And i have carried them here and there over time. Honestly, i dont get it either lol


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> I honestly dont know, i just dont tend to gravitate toward them


Me either...I do like to look at them though.


----------



## DreamingBeauty

My most used is my black Love Crossbody, black bags go with almost anything and don't really show wear.  This is my default purse, probably most used of any bag I own.  I love the big pocket on the back for my phone and it is just a sturdy bag.  I also have this in the burgundy color but don't use it as much, but I should as I think this color is versatile also.

I also have MACs, Affairs, and Large Affairs, find them all very functional and a good size.  I love my grey Affair with hot pink piping, again now that I think about it I probably could wear this more as the hot pink is just a small pop on the neutral grey.  I have a Large Affair in teal green, love the bag just not a color I wear a lot of.


----------



## JuneHawk

Probably the Love bags, especially the larger ones. They are just so heavy.


----------



## Minkette

my royal blue Nikki… I can never find anything in it lol


----------



## Antonia

Minkette said:


> my royal blue Nikki… I can never find anything in it lol


Oh,  we need pics of this Nikki... is it old school??


----------



## Minkette

Antonia said:


> Oh,  we need pics of this Nikki... is it old school??



Not what I think folks here consider old school 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. 2012 maybe.


----------



## sdkitty

Minkette said:


> my royal blue Nikki… I can never find anything in it lol


this is why I don't get a Nikki.  I can't stand fishing around for my stuff


----------



## andral5

Minkette said:


> Not what I think folks here consider old school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414399
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 2012 maybe.


Su-perb!!
For my Nikkis, I have pouches with the needed things inside, nicely organized, so I never need to dig stuff out from the black hole (in case it's a black interior). I also have Nikkis with the striped interior, so it's easier to see what's inside those.


----------

